

Mod_rewrite plays tic-tac-toe - adamo
http://material5.tumblr.com/post/3599567441/how-to-configure-apache2-to-play-tic-tac-toe-with

======
infinity
This is one of the weirdest applications of mod_rewrite I have ever seen. Cool
:)

